
Restaurant chain bans mobile phones - BorisYeltsin
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46369736
======
cafard
A somewhat misleading title:

'No one will be forced to take part, the firm stressed, but staff will be
"actively encouraged" to get diners to participate.'

